# Ich ugh



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so my 55 gal tank has ich/ick. Just discovered it on sat. Did my normal water change then upped the temperature to 86 over the course of the day. treated with half the amount of copper safe and half the amount of salt. You can see in my signature what kind of fish i have. my readings are all 0 except ph is7.6. Lost my silver molly sunday night. lost my rasbora some time today. have a few platys that are not showing any signs of the specks but are acting like not feeling well, rubbing on things, clamped fins, lethargic, but still swimming and eating. my dojos are not happy either. one is covered in specs and wants to be at the surface somewhere...my red minor tetras are mostly covered some worse than others.. the rest are just some unhappy fish except for my dalmation molly. she is happy as can be... so what do I do now? also vaccumed the sub yesterday again as i read i should to get rid of the sunken spores... I would appreciate some advice... not sure what to do next...


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

BeccaBx3 said:


> Ok so my 55 gal tank has ich/ick. Just discovered it on sat. Did my normal water change then upped the temperature to 86 over the course of the day. treated with half the amount of copper safe and half the amount of salt. You can see in my signature what kind of fish i have. my readings are all 0 except ph is7.6. Lost my silver molly sunday night. lost my rasbora some time today. have a few platys that are not showing any signs of the specks but are acting like not feeling well, rubbing on things, clamped fins, lethargic, but still swimming and eating. my dojos are not happy either. one is covered in specs and wants to be at the surface somewhere...my red minor tetras are mostly covered some worse than others.. the rest are just some unhappy fish except for my dalmation molly. she is happy as can be... so what do I do now? also vaccumed the sub yesterday again as i read i should to get rid of the sunken spores... I would appreciate some advice... not sure what to do next...


Sounds like you're doing what needs to be done. 

Raising the temp to 86 will significantly decrease the amount of dissolved oxygen in the water. I would get the top open, increase the water movement at the surface, and use another air stone.

Ich sux.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes I added a bubble wand and am going to lower the water level today to create more splash with my filter...


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

How are your fish doing today?

I've experienced the struggle of ich many times and it's never less frustrating / disappointing than the time before. Sometimes it seems to come from nowhere.

I do believe you took an appropriate course of action though. Have you considered getting a UV sterilizer? They're very affordable and seem to make a significant dent in prevention of ich and other disease- causing organisms. Nothing is full proof of course. 

Thinking about u and your fish.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

So far the remainder survived the night. They are still covered and semi lethargic but some are still eating so there is hope.. going to do another pwc tonight and vac the sand.. we will see... thanks for thinking of me..us.. lol


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I have a red minor tetra on its last legs.. er fins.. he is upside down and barely breathing.. sigh...


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Hang in there. Gawd I hate that stuff.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lost 2 more tetras... one dojo is looking like the white spots are gone but now he has red spots... and lost my sword tailed molly. my dalmation molly is missing as well.. i fear she is dead also.. but she was the healthiest of them all.. so we will see if she shows back up. I hope this ends soon..ugh


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

About to lose another tetra.. he is covered in white and about to not have any fins left.. a few of my other fish seem to be perking up... but my dojo loaches seem to be worse... the one that started with the ich first is now all covered in red spots... and the other two are looking poor also... and they constantly want to be at the surface.. idk what to do for any of them any more... do I do another pwc? or just leave the meds to do their work?


----------

